

Ask HN/people in charge: What are the distributions of OSes used by HN readers? - brandonhsiao

Is this private information, or can we know? Just curious to see.
======
diminish
hn search for polls may help discover previous polls on OS usage. (i m on
mobile, can't search effectively:-)

